# Any Alabama football fans here?



## Bypass (Oct 4, 2015)

Roll Tide!!!












I will probably get banned for this. ;)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 4, 2015)

I was TDY from Plattsburgh AFB, to The Air Univ @ Maxwell AFB. It was a fall class, and I was getting a haircut a couple of days before the Alabama-v-Auburn Game. I was in the chair getting my trim, and not all that tuned into the upcoming game. The barber asked me where I was going to watch the game from, and I said, "What game"?............a hush fell upon the barber shop . SA is your friend.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 4, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I was TDY from Plattsburgh AFB, to The Air Univ @ Maxwell AFB. It was a fall class, and I was getting a haircut a couple of days before the Alabama-v-Auburn Game. I was in the chair getting my trim, and not all that tuned into the upcoming game. The barber asked me where I was going to watch the game from, and I said, "What game"?............a hush fell upon the barber shop . SA is your friend.


Ha ha!! That's awesome man.;) Weird I just got through talking to a guy that is currently at Maxwell on another sight. Small world.

Dang it, I said Sight instead of site and I can't edit. I am guessing you were/are a PJ. I like the One nation under GOD in your sig line BTW.


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I was TDY from Plattsburgh AFB, to The Air Univ @ Maxwell AFB. It was a fall class, and I was getting a haircut a couple of days before the Alabama-v-Auburn Game. I was in the chair getting my trim, and not all that tuned into the upcoming game. The barber asked me where I was going to watch the game from, and I said, "What game"?............a hush fell upon the barber shop . SA is your friend.



Bragg in 98 during basketball season, NC State and Duke were playing. Same situation, same response, same result. Don't feel bad. 



Bypass said:


> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> I will probably get banned for this. ;)



No you won't. Your opinions may be discounted, mocked, or ignored, but we won't ban you.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 4, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Bragg in 98 during basketball season, NC State and Duke were playing. Same situation, same response, same result. Don't feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't. Your opinions may be discounted, mocked, or ignored, but we won't ban you.


Ha ha!!


----------



## Tbone (Oct 4, 2015)

My entire family are Alabama fans including me. Needless to say, this game was a nice present. When I was at MEPS recently there was this guy from Georgia talking a bunch of smack.....if only I could find him just to see the look on his face


----------



## Bypass (Oct 4, 2015)

Tbone said:


> My entire family are Alabama fans including me. Needless to say, this game was a nice present. When I was at MEPS recently there was this guy from Georgia talking a bunch of smack.....if only I could find him just to see the look on his face


It was a great game for sure. I have high hopes for the rest of our season now.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2015)

For better or worse....



WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Tbone (Oct 4, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> WAR EAGLE!


........ew


----------



## Raptor (Oct 4, 2015)

I hope they lose every remaining game they have this season other than the one against Texas A&M. (I know it won't happen, but I can dream, can't I? )


----------



## AWP (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm just tired of hearing about that guy from LSU. I'll root for whatever team can shut him down.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2015)

Tbone said:


> ........ew



Uh-huh.  Y'all are the ones hired Layne Kiffin.  That's program suicide.  Then again...



> The Alabama Crimson Tide fan base is the dumbest in the country and there isn't a close second.
> 
> 
> Alabama's fan base stupidity is not a function of a small minority of bad apples ruining it for the rest of the fans, nope, it's the majority of the fan base that gives Alabama fans a bad name.
> ...


----------



## JWoody (Oct 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm just tired of hearing about that guy from LSU. I'll root for whatever team can shut him down.


Leonard Fournette for President.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm just tired of hearing about that guy from LSU. I'll root for whatever team can shut him down.



I felt the same way about RG III and the Redskins. I was planning on catching every game just to see him get hammered. I'm glad they benched him after he stated that he was, "The best QB in the NFL".


----------



## Tbone (Oct 5, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Uh-huh.  Y'all are the ones hired Layne Kiffin.  That's program suicide.  Then again...


All it takes is a first-grade edumacation to realise that Alabama is numero uno in the football dept.




Then again I never said we weren't stupid....:-"


----------



## Bypass (Oct 5, 2015)

LOL


----------

